
CEO of Open Technology Fund Resigns After Closed-Source Lobbying Effort - justin66
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/935k5p/open-technology-fund-ceo-resigns
======
brianhorakh
I can't reconcile this article with the cnn story about the "Wednesday night
massacre" by the trump admin. [https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/17/media/us-agency-
for-global-me...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/17/media/us-agency-for-global-
media-michael-pack/index.html)

It says she was fired by trump via new usagm, with four other heads to be
replaced by one of the admin insider cronies who is a religious conservative.

~~~
averysmallbird
She resigned and then, rather than allow her to leave on her own terms in two
weeks, USAGM fired her that evening.

